# Qual o País mais chuvoso do Mundo?



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 19:40)

Caros colegas, gostaria de saber, qual é o pais com pluvioso do Mundo?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2010 às 20:08)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

Paises não consegui ainda descobrir ... e duvido que alguem consiga (digo eu !!)

Mas os locais com maior pluviosidade são: *Ilha de Kauai, no Havaí*, e *Cherrapunjee, na Índia*. Ambos os locais registram índices pluviométricos anuais acima dos 10 mil milímetros.

Já agora o dia mais chuvoso em termos mundiais foi registado ao largo de Madagascar, na Ilha de "La Reunion" (um tufão certamente) em que o evento registou em 24 horas  ... suspense .... 1,87 metros de água, ou seja, nada menos nada mais do que, 1870 mm, ou 1870 l/m^2!!
Equivalente ao que chove no Norte num ano !!

Impressionante não !!

Convinha era no dados que encontramos dizerem a que altitude .... mas olhando aos locais em diria que são sitios extremamente altos se calhar á volta de 2000 metros, extremamente humidos, e certamente o que passa por lá são ciclones ou tufões .. certo ????

Já agora nesses sitios vive lá alguém ... eles têm barco ???


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2010 às 20:12)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

País não sei, mas região... hum, apostaria no Havai.


----------



## 1337 (11 Out 2010 às 20:22)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aurélio disse:


> Paises não consegui ainda descobrir ... e duvido que alguem consiga (digo eu !!)
> 
> Mas os locais com maior pluviosidade são: *Ilha de Kauai, no Havaí*, e *Cherrapunjee, na Índia*. Ambos os locais registram índices pluviométricos anuais acima dos 10 mil milímetros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2010 às 20:48)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



1337 disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Paises não consegui ainda descobrir ... e duvido que alguem consiga (digo eu !!)
> ...


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2010 às 22:12)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aurélio disse:


> Para teres uma ideia a serra de Monchique tem uma precipitação anual de 2000 mm, no seu ponto mais alto ( e zona circundante) inclusive talvez a própria cidade de Monchique !!!
> O ano passado nem faço ideia quanto deve ter chovido por lá !!



Suzanne Daveau, no seu trabalho *Répartition et rythme des précipitations au Portugal* apresenta um valor de 1200mm a 1400mm (normal 1931-1960) para a serra de Monchique.


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2010 às 22:13)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



1337 disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Paises não consegui ainda descobrir ... e duvido que alguem consiga (digo eu !!)
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2010 às 22:19)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Dan disse:


> 1337 disse:
> 
> 
> > Mesmo em Portugal há registo de valores relativamente elevados em 24 horas. Em Guilhofrei foi registado, em 17 de Novembro de 1960, um valor de 572,9mm.
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 22:30)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

E esta, tenho um livro do atlas que diz que a precipitação recorde num mês foi de 12000mm numa localidade da india ( já não me lembro o nome), mas será que está certo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 22:34)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

Ooops, á pouco enganei-me não é na India mas sim numa Montanha do Hawai


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2010 às 23:07)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aurélio disse:


> 1337 disse:
> 
> 
> > Sim é mesmo verdade mas qual é o espanto .... porque lá basta estar nublado para chover em que a humidade ronda quase sempre os 100 % !!
> ...


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2010 às 23:26)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

Recordes de precipitação registados no Mundo em tempo e em milímetros ( 1ª e 2ª coluna ) ( última coluna a altitude do local onde se registou )







http://wmo.asu.edu/

A ilha de Reunião tem uns recordes impressionantes!
Mas aqueles 31.2 mm de Unionvile MD USA  em apenas um minuto ....

O recorde anual vai para Cherrapunji na Índia com mais de 26 000 mm num ano


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Out 2010 às 23:42)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

Umas molhas excelentes!!! Não ha duvida!!!


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2010 às 03:29)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*

Numa série que passou no Discovery Channel há uns anos atrás, que por acaso eu não perdia e era sobre extremos climáticos, foi referido uma localidade na Índia (junto ao Bangladesh), cujo nome não me recordo, que seria a localidade com mais pluviosidade do mundo.

Recordo-me que o reporter (neste caso um britânico apaixonado por fenómenos meteorológicos) passou cerca de 10 dias no local (época de monções) e não existiu uma pausa de chuva torrencial e os nativos referiam que iria estar desse modo durante uns meses .

Sinceramente não me recordo de valores, mas era simplesmente impressionante.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Mas digam-me uma coisa ...como é que pode chover tanto num minuto, hora ou dia !!!
isso é como estar alguem deitando literalmente baldes de água em cima de nós a 1 metro do solo !!

Uma pessoa aqui fica estupefacto a ver chover torrencialmente quando no máximo e o maior valor que já vi registado numa hora foi na Madeira na ordem dos 55 mm (Funchal) e foi aquilo que nós sabemos ...
Como pode cair 330 mm numa hora ou mais de 3000 mm em 48 horas ... isto é absolutamente incrivel !!
Já alguem viu chover assim tanto ........

Presumo que esses lovais devam ter á volta árvores com mais de 10 metros de altura para aguentarem os solos ...
Gostava de assistir um dia a isso (não sei é sobrevivia para contar isso)


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2010 às 11:04)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Snifa disse:


> O recorde anual vai para Cherrapunji na Índia com mais de 26 000 mm num ano



Cherrapunji tem a particularidade do grosso da precipitação cair na época das monções apenas. Como tal é de esperar que durante uns meses só haja chuva, chuva, chuva...nos restantes meses a população trabalha afincadamente para se preparar com lenha e alimentos para a época seguinte que irá trazer...chuva, chuva, chuva!
Os meses de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, são considerados meses secos.
Cherrapunji é uma cidade do Meghalaya, estado localizado no nordeste da Índia, na fronteira com o Bangladesh. É uma zona planáltica. Meghalaya, significa “Lar das Nuvens”,  é também chamado de “Escócia do Oriente”
Fica a 1.300 metros acima do nível do mar.

Em julho de 1861, Cherrapunji recebeu inacreditáveis 9.300 milímetros de chuva! E caíram 26.460 milímetros de chuva nos 12 meses entre 1° de agosto de 1860 e 31 de julho de 1861.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2010 às 11:09)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Dan disse:


> 1337 disse:
> 
> 
> > Mesmo em Portugal há registo de valores relativamente elevados em 24 horas. Em Guilhofrei foi registado, em 17 de Novembro de 1960, um valor de 572,9mm.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2010 às 11:11)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aristocrata disse:


> Cherrapunji tem a particularidade do grosso da precipitação cair na época das monções apenas. Como tal é de esperar que durante uns meses só haja chuva, chuva, chuva...nos restantes meses a população trabalha afincadamente para se preparar com lenha e alimentos para a época seguinte que irá trazer...chuva, chuva, chuva!
> Os meses de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, são considerados meses secos.
> Cherrapunji é uma cidade do Meghalaya, estado localizado no nordeste da Índia, na fronteira com o Bangladesh. É uma zona planáltica. Meghalaya, significa “Lar das Nuvens”,  é também chamado de “Escócia do Oriente”
> Fica a 1.300 metros acima do nível do mar.
> ...



Tem hoteis de 5 estrelas para o pessoal daqui do Forum passar uma férias alargadas por lá??? .... o Vince paga


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2010 às 11:14)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Dan disse:


> Suzanne Daveau, no seu trabalho *Répartition et rythme des précipitations au Portugal* apresenta um valor de 1200mm a 1400mm (normal 1931-1960) para a serra de Monchique.



Bem não sei então porque lembro-me de ver algures num mapa apresentado aqui um valor muito identico a 2000 mm, mas esse valor era mais lá junto á Foia, apresentando um azul e tudo á volta apresentava cores variadas ... é muito provável que a Serra de Monchique tenha uma normal de 1200 a 1400 mm, e depois a zona da Foia que é bem mais alta tenha precipitação então na ordem dos 2000 mm anuais !!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2010 às 11:22)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aristocrata disse:


> Cherrapunji tem a particularidade do grosso da precipitação cair na época das monções apenas. Como tal é de esperar que durante uns meses só haja chuva, chuva, chuva...nos restantes meses a população trabalha afincadamente para se preparar com lenha e alimentos para a época seguinte que irá trazer...chuva, chuva, chuva!
> Os meses de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, são considerados meses secos.
> Cherrapunji é uma cidade do Meghalaya, estado localizado no nordeste da Índia, na fronteira com o Bangladesh. É uma zona planáltica. Meghalaya, significa “Lar das Nuvens”,  é também chamado de “Escócia do Oriente”
> Fica a 1.300 metros acima do nível do mar.
> ...



Fixe ... com Resort e tudo .... e afinal também existe Internet  por lá, até aproveitam para ter placas a gabarem-se de serem o sitio mais chuvoso do planeta, com telefones, website e tudo .. maravilha. Estão mesmo desenvolvidos, acredito que tal como o Algarve, no Verão (nosso Verão) estejam cheios de turistas , nem que seja turistas MeteoLoucos como nós


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2010 às 11:28)

*Re: Qual o Pais mais chuvoso do Mundo?*



Aurélio disse:


> Fixe ... com Resort e tudo .... e afinal também existe Internet por lá, até aproveitam para ter placas a gabarem-se de serem o sitio mais chuvoso do planeta, com telefones, website e tudo .. maravilha. Estão mesmo desenvolvidos, acredito que tal como o Algarve, no Verão (nosso Verão) estejam cheios de turistas, nem que seja turistas MeteoLoucos como nós



Isto é fazer "render o peixe"...

Os meteoloucos\*meteorologicómanos*(*i.e, aqueles que estão viciados na meteorologia*) devem ser proporcionalmente os maiores visitantes daquela zona. Pois de outra maneira quem goza as suas férias numa zona tão chuvosa\húmida?


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2010 às 18:42)

http://www.cfh.ufsc.br/~planetar/textos/terrabege.htm

Sem desenvolvimentos mas em destaque neste subtítulo:

 Extremos geográficos: 

· Local mais chuvoso: monte Waialeale (Hawai, EUA) 11.680 mm anuais (Média de 974mm por mês). Chega a chover 350 dias por ano.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2010 às 13:48)

Não sei qual o país mais chuvoso do mundo, mas sei qual onde ocorrem/ocorreram mais dias de chuva.

Os lugares onde ocorreram mais dias de chuva é o monte Wai-ale-ali. Chove em média, 365 dias por ano

Até está no meu site, nas curiosidades ...


http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/curiosidades/


----------

